# Best mountain bikes under $400?



## RunGuy17 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi, I was just wondering what you guys thought were the best mountain bikes under $400? I'm planning to go on intermediate trails and such. 
Thanks


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

*oooooh*

Man! Thats kinda tough . Well theres crap and really crappy crap ahhhhahaha  
But seriously that is a hard one ! At that price point you will get something you will imediately have to start dumping money into . Haro makes some pretty decent bikes for "around" that . Or for about another hundred or two you can get a pretty good Specialized - they redesigned alot of their bikes this year so they are almost impressive
for that "amount" of money . Either way you are better off with closer to $500  
Sorry fer the buzz kill-Try lookin on here in the classifieds maybe you'll get lucky or find someone who can help ya out -at the moment I got nuthin for ya. Good Luck though ,and
remember , hucyercarcass


----------



## jfb313 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Look at the Trek 4300*

I bought a Trek 4300 last December because I was on a budget as well. From what I've read, this is the best bang for your buck in this price range (read the reviews on this site). It has a strong, light frame. I've ridden it hard for eight months now with no problems at all. I replaced the stem right away, which made for an extremely upright position, and within just the past month have upgraded the fork to a Manitou Black and pedals to Ritchey clipless. Other than that, I'll ride it until things break and replace then. Yeah, you'd save money in the long run if you bought a higher-end bike right away, but I see nothing wrong with getting a decent frame now and upgrading as you need later if that's what you can afford.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Check your local classifieds and pawn shops and try to find a higher end, well maintained used bike in your price range. You will get much more bike for your $$ if it is used - imho.


----------



## jg150 (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree that used is an excellent option. Seems like someone is always trying to unload a good higher end bike ($500 - $1000 new) so they can upgrade and you can get these bikes for a good price.

However, if you have to go new, be prepared to settle for some not-so-good components. I bought a Trek 4300 new a couple of years ago and I've been really happy with it, but I've also dumped about $400 into it upgrading parts as they've failed (rear DR, pedals, crank, chain, tires, cassette). On the higher end bikes they'll start with better components that won't need upgrading so in the long run your better off with a used higher end bike. I've now spent a total of $750 on my $350 Trek 4300, when I coulda spent that on a better bike to start with, but how much is in your pocket today is really the deciding factor on what you do.

If you can't find a used one that you like, go with a good name brand from your LBS. The 4300 is the same frame as the 6700 for Trek, which is a $1000+ bike, the difference in price is the components. So if you go with the local LBS for a new bike, you'll get a solid frame and can just upgrade components as you need/want to. A hardtail is perfect for street / light trail riding. If you do any downhill or think you'll get more aggressive as you ride more, go with FS, otherwise you'll be wanting a whole new bike after only 6 months on the hardtail.


----------



## SpecialMike (Aug 7, 2005)

RunGuy17 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what you guys thought were the best mountain bikes under $400? I'm planning to go on intermediate trails and such.
> Thanks


I was in the same boat last year, I went to my local bike shop and looked at the Trek and Specialized. I talk to the guys and he finally sold me the HardRock, I love my bike. The disk brakes are a must and the frame is pretty strong. I ride this bike a lot and have put almost 500 miles on it. I would buy this bike again if I had to do it over


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (May 31, 2004)

RunGuy17 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what you guys thought were the best mountain bikes under $400? I'm planning to go on intermediate trails and such.
> Thanks


IBEX Ignigion-1 www.ibexbikes.com

$399 for a decent bike.


----------



## Aust35 (Aug 14, 2005)

Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc (Hardtails) nor Jamis Ranger XR (Hardtails) is probably the best one which they should be cost until 400 dollars and I'm picking Jamis Ranger XR in few month after putting it in the laway in few days ago.

Good luck whatever you found something good, RunGuy17


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

If you know what you need size wise check Ebay and maybe Craigslist. A used hardtail shouldnt be too hard to find. I found one last year for $400 that orignially retailed for $1600 and was four years old.


----------



## dkelley383 (Jun 9, 2005)

I got a barely used Giant Yukon. It is a medium 17" frame. I paid $470 for it about 2 months ago. I am willing to let it go for $375 shipped. Like I said it is almost brand new, ridden only about 10 times. If you want pics email me at [email protected].


----------



## el bueno (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure everyone else has a good idea, but my suggestion would be to start on the low end, and figure out what you want to spend more money on in the future. With that said, I would recommend a Hardrock Sport. You can always replace parts, but the basics on this bike are solid like the frame.


----------



## MtBkrJoe (Sep 22, 2004)

I would suggest the Trek 4300 also (get the one with V-brakes, they will do just fine and its cheaper). I have a couple of friends with 4300s and they are good bikes for the price. As another poster said, the frame is solid and you can upgrade components if necessary in the future.

If not the Trek, then I would look at the Specialized Hardrock. Seems like a lot of people in my area are riding them.


----------



## Koby (Jul 21, 2005)

Be careful buying a used bike on ebay, I made a big mistake doing that. The "great deal" I found turned out to be a POS, it was unrideable. MTBs are high wear items, so chances are any used bike has seen its share of action.


----------



## DavidBulzan (Aug 16, 2005)

RunGuy17 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what you guys thought were the best mountain bikes under $400? I'm planning to go on intermediate trails and such.
> Thanks


I payed 300 for my bike and here's what i got for it. (dicks sporting goods)

Ironhorse Warrior disc T..6 alum. (hardtail)
Hayes font\back mechanical disc br.
Shimano Acrea derraileures
Manitou six fork 
truvative x-flow

But, lemme tell you something. I'm rather new to mountain biking and have found that some people are never satisfied with what they get. I know people with $2500 who arent as happy about they're bike as i am with my $300 bike- just because they know they'res SOMETHING BETTER OUT THERE. So whatever you get, LOVE IT! and enjoy biking in every way possible.


----------



## jg150 (Aug 9, 2005)

DavidBulzan said:


> But, lemme tell you something. I'm rather new to mountain biking and have found that some people are never satisfied with what they get. I know people with $2500 who arent as happy about they're bike as i am with my $300 bike- just because they know they'res SOMETHING BETTER OUT THERE. So whatever you get, LOVE IT! and enjoy biking in every way possible.


I totally agree!!! I had a limited budget when I got my Trek 4300 3 years ago. I drooled over the $1,000+ bikes, but didn't have the $$. I really LOVE the 4300. I've started upgrading the components recently, the rear derailleur broke and the crankset just gave out last weekend, but I still love this thing. Most people on here would probably tell me to save my pennies and buy a whole new bike instead of dumping money into this 'entry level' HT. That's probably good advice, except I'm kinda partial to this old 4300 since it introduced me to the sport and we've had some really good times. I don't think I'll ever get rid of this bike and I'll always give her whatever she needs parts wise. BUT, I still want an FS, which will hopefully be my purchase next year  ... So buy what you can and have a blast with it, anything that gets you out on the trail will be worth the investment...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think that both the Trek and the Specialized are two good (if now awesome) bikes to begin with. I'm partial to Specialized, but I think Trek sells great HT. So, I would try them both and see which one fits better. Besides this, try to test as many bikes as possible within your price range and see which one fits better. Fit is a big deal in bikes.

Of course you'll do some upgrades now and then. Some may be when something breaks... or just want to improve. That's OK, it may cost you more that buying a more expensive bike now, but it will allow you to learn to ride, and learning on a cheaper bike. After you start getting used to the bike, you'll have more basis to decide what to upgrade. Or better yet, save for another bike.


----------



## DavidBulzan (Aug 16, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that both the Trek and the Specialized are two good (if now awesome) bikes to begin with. I'm partial to Specialized, but I think Trek sells great HT. So, I would try them both and see which one fits better. Besides this, try to test as many bikes as possible within your price range and see which one fits better. Fit is a big deal in bikes.
> 
> Of course you'll do some upgrades now and then. Some may be when something breaks... or just want to improve. That's OK, it may cost you more that buying a more expensive bike now, but it will allow you to learn to ride, and learning on a cheaper bike. After you start getting used to the bike, you'll have more basis to decide what to upgrade. Or better yet, save for another bike.


I have an ironhorse warrior with a manitou six fork. I came across a really good deal and i felt i might just want to upgrade but, am now stuck with an extra part since it doest fit. i bought a rock shox sid race (brand new) and later (when it arived at the door) found that the disk br. do not fit the setup on the fork, so i'm thinking of either trading it for another, maybe a manitou axel super or so- i'd apreciate some help in the decision.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Best deal I got was an Ironhorse Warrior Sport for $235.00 compare it to everything out there in the 400s the only thing that comes close would probably be the Giant STP3


----------



## RunGuy17 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, I got a new and never ridden '04 Trek 4900 from the LBS. I was wondering if you guys think going downhill would be alright in it...and by downhill, I mean like intermediate trails with like 6 inch drop offs occacasionally with a a decent amount of roots. Thanks!


----------



## MtBkrJoe (Sep 22, 2004)

RunGuy17 said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I got a new and never ridden '04 Trek 4900 from the LBS. I was wondering if you guys think going downhill would be alright in it...and by downhill, I mean like intermediate trails with like 6 inch drop offs occacasionally with a a decent amount of roots. Thanks!


intermediate downhill should be fine. small drops are ok (ive done the occassional 2 foot drops on my fisher hardtail) as long as you know your limits.

have fun riding!


----------



## MTB1986 (Aug 13, 2005)

jg150 said:


> I agree that used is an excellent option. Seems like someone is always trying to unload a good higher end bike ($500 - $1000 new) so they can upgrade and you can get these bikes for a good price.
> 
> However, if you have to go new, be prepared to settle for some not-so-good components. I bought a Trek 4300 new a couple of years ago and I've been really happy with it, but I've also dumped about $400 into it upgrading parts as they've failed (rear DR, pedals, crank, chain, tires, cassette). On the higher end bikes they'll start with better components that won't need upgrading so in the long run your better off with a used higher end bike. I've now spent a total of $750 on my $350 Trek 4300, when I coulda spent that on a better bike to start with, but how much is in your pocket today is really the deciding factor on what you do.
> 
> If you can't find a used one that you like, go with a good name brand from your LBS. The 4300 is the same frame as the 6700 for Trek, which is a $1000+ bike, the difference in price is the components. So if you go with the local LBS for a new bike, you'll get a solid frame and can just upgrade components as you need/want to. A hardtail is perfect for street / light trail riding. If you do any downhill or think you'll get more aggressive as you ride more, go with FS, otherwise you'll be wanting a whole new bike after only 6 months on the hardtail.


I dont know man, most people I see on the trial are on hardtails. A hardtail with a good fork and componets can just about take anything you throw at it short of 5-foot drops and jumping. But a FS bike is much better if you ride excedingly rough trails with drops and such.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*First. This will not be your last bike*

Second. Stuff wears out on all bikes even if they ar XTR. 
Best bang for buck is a hardtail with v-brakes. Buy new; everything matches and works well. Many shop give free tune-ups and adjustments for a year. If you buy used, even a higher end bike, you don't know enough about what you are getting and most of the components are compromsed by usage. An experienced rider with the same bike can make all the adjustments on the fly. You are learnig and don't need the hassle.
Use it, wear it out, repair it; learn. Don't upgrade stuff unless it breaks. And we all break stuff. So set money aside for this contingency and towards your next bike. Your next bike will be easier to understand. The one after that even easier.


----------



## jumpinjames (Aug 29, 2005)

you can get a 2004 rockhopper for £400 pounds at evanscycles.com . oringianal cost 549.99.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

Hardrock, 4300, or Yukon would be my choices.


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

6 inch drops? thats a big curb any bike could take that. i have done 2-3 footers to flat on my buddies trek 4300


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*Ditto 4300*



jfb313 said:


> I bought a Trek 4300 last December because I was on a budget as well. From what I've read, this is the best bang for your buck in this price range (read the reviews on this site). It has a strong, light frame. I've ridden it hard for eight months now with no problems at all. I replaced the stem right away, which made for an extremely upright position, and within just the past month have upgraded the fork to a Manitou Black and pedals to Ritchey clipless. Other than that, I'll ride it until things break and replace then. Yeah, you'd save money in the long run if you bought a higher-end bike right away, but I see nothing wrong with getting a decent frame now and upgrading as you need later if that's what you can afford.


I bought one of these 4 years ago, and I really leaned a lot on it. More than capable for a beginner bike. Look to upgrade the stem and fork as was previously mentioned but other than that really good bike. I would go as far as to say replace the fork with a rigid one... you will learn to be a much better biker and take a bunch of weight off the front. Kona sells a decent rigid fork, and Surly has one as well.

Even though every component has changed on this bike I still have the fram and ride it often. I live the quality and durability of treks frames (even on an entry level bike)


----------



## mp29k (Jun 17, 2005)

*Ditto 4300*



jfb313 said:


> I bought a Trek 4300 last December because I was on a budget as well. From what I've read, this is the best bang for your buck in this price range (read the reviews on this site). It has a strong, light frame. I've ridden it hard for eight months now with no problems at all. I replaced the stem right away, which made for an extremely upright position, and within just the past month have upgraded the fork to a Manitou Black and pedals to Ritchey clipless. Other than that, I'll ride it until things break and replace then. Yeah, you'd save money in the long run if you bought a higher-end bike right away, but I see nothing wrong with getting a decent frame now and upgrading as you need later if that's what you can afford.


I bought one of these 4 years ago, and I really learned a lot on it. More than capable for a beginner bike. Look to upgrade the stem and fork as was previously mentioned but other than that really good bike. I would go as far as to say replace the fork with a rigid one... you will learn to be a much better biker and take a bunch of weight off the front. Kona sells a decent rigid fork, and Surly has one as well.

Even though every component has changed on this bike I still have the frame and ride it often. I love the quality and durability of treks frames (even on an entry level bike)


----------



## SpecialMike (Aug 7, 2005)

shook_dh said:


> 6 inch drops? thats a big curb any bike could take that. i have done 2-3 footers to flat on my buddies trek 4300


I have taken 3-5 drops many times (almost every time I ride) and I have yet to see any probs. I am sure i will one day but again thats when its time to go full suspension


----------



## shook_dh (Apr 24, 2005)

on a 4300?


----------



## Undies (Aug 25, 2005)

I recently bought a Trek 3700 at a LBS for $260. I was on an extreme budget, and I have identified some shortcomings with the components on this bike, but overall I think it is a great value for the money. In terms of quality this bike and all components are head and shoulders over the supposedly high-end Univega I bought 16 years ago, so "crap" is relative I think. 

At some point I'll probably buy a more serious MTB and keep this 3700 as my around-town grocery getter/fitness bike.


----------

